# Oranda So Sick Now!



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

HELP plz? It's still breathing but restless under water.

3 days ago it was almost sick>>>cloudy body n floating. After changing water, its body wasn't cloudy but its fins were reddish n rotten... 

This morning it poop but had a hard time pooping. For hours now there was still around 1 inch long poop hanging on its body...

I changed water partially everyday n added Aq. salt.

Any idea what I should do? (gonna buy Tetracycline today)

PLZ DELETE THIS POST!


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks like septeceimia (sorry cant spell!) you may need antibiotics.
what size tank and filteration and water params? ammonia nitrite nitrate ph?

why did you want the post deleted, do you no longer need help?


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

It died last night :rip:


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

oh im sorry


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Septicemia is really hard to cure. Im sad for your loss...


----------

